# WLan LAn netzwerk zw. 3 PCs



## solidplanet (8. April 2004)

Moin

ich hab für mich zZ unüberschreitbares Problem.
Und zwar:
1. PC (hauptcomputer) hat Internetanbindung über Kabelmodem zu Lan, eine zusätzliche Lan karte und eine WLan karte
2. PC hat eine Lan karte
3. PC (schlaptop) eine WLan karte

Mein problem ist, das ich nun beide rechner 2 und 3 über 1 ins Internet bekommen will. Eigentlich ja kein großes problem.
also, hab ich WLAN und LAN am 1 verbrückt (netzwerkbrücke) und mit internetfreigabe dieses eben freigegeben. Dadurch bekommt netzwerkbrücke IP 192.168.0.1, denn modem weißt eine autom. zu.
So, nun sollte man denken, dass es funct, aber fehlgeschlagen. 
2 findet 1 und kann auch ins I-net. Bei 3 ist das aber überhaupt net so. 3 kann sich in ein bestehendes Netzwerk WLAN einklinken, kann aber nicht anpingen noch irgendwas anderes. 
Ad-Hoc ist bei WLan am 1und 3 eingestellt, ip´s auch richtig verteilt, denkl ich.

Was könnte ich machen, damit das funct?

Achja, nen Router, Hub oder Switch werd ich mir net zulegen, es muss auch so gehen.

Bye solidplanet


----------



## Freerider (14. April 2004)

Welche Betriebssysteme hast du denn installiert?

Den letzten Satz hast du leider nicht weggelassen - Router ist wäre nämlich ne tolle Lösung gewesen


----------



## Stibie (15. April 2004)

Nen Switch würde ich dir empfehlen....ab 12€ bist du dabei, aber dann haste wenigstens nicht so nen sch*** mit Netzwerkbrücke etc nicht, das taugt nämlich nicht viel!


----------



## fluessig (15. April 2004)

Vom Prinzip her müsstest du die WLAN Karte an 1 auch fürs Internet freigeben - geht das nicht?


----------



## Maximodo (15. April 2004)

Kannst du die WLan Karte im Rechner 1 anpingen? Wenn nicht musst du erst mal die Netzkonfigurtion vom Laptop und R1 korigieren


----------

